# Supercard Rumble Lite GBA Compatibility



## wischmob (Jul 20, 2008)

Hello,

i´m new here on this forum and i´ve got a question. I´ve read the great review about the Supercard Rumble Lite
(http://gbatemp.net/index.php?showtopic=40941)
and now i´m puzzled 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





. The review said the card has not a real GBA support (only up to a rom size of 32 MB) but it still has that "partial" GBA compatibility. Now i want to know how to load any GBA rom from that card because it doesn´t show files with .gba extension, and loading a gba rom from a slot 1 card freezes after the game boy introduction screen. I use a NDS Lite with a Supercard Rumble Lite and 2GB Kingston MicroSD, Firmware v1.85 and with a Supercard One SDHC for slot 1 with 4GB Sandisk microSD HC as Superkey (the card has a superkey function and this works, because i can play nds games from slot 2 card, too) Please help me!


----------

